# New On-One Scandal 29er



## fossyant (31 Aug 2019)

Finally their new hard tail should be delivered in October.

Just £250 for the frame, boost, slack etc etc.

Selling like hot cakes.

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOSC29V3/on-one-scandal-mtb-frame?deal=PREORDER100

Shame its not in a gloss colour


----------



## dan_bo (31 Aug 2019)

That looks the bollicks. 

And for that price I wouldn't worry about the finish.


----------



## dan_bo (31 Aug 2019)

@Hacienda71


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2019)

dan_bo said:


> That looks the bollicks.
> 
> And for that price I wouldn't worry about the finish.



The orange looks good


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2019)

PX have got 120mm 29er Judy's for 199


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Aug 2019)

dan_bo said:


> @Hacienda71


Sold out in my size.....


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2019)

Hacienda71 said:


> Sold out in my size.....



Already....


----------



## dan_bo (31 Aug 2019)

Hacienda71 said:


> Sold out in my size.....


They'll be back in soon enough.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Sep 2019)

Bolt the right bits to that, superb looking frame. 
I loved my 456


----------

